# Dehydrated sugar snap peas?



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

We have lots of sugar snap/snow peas. Are they good dehydrated as a snack food? I don't like to freeze them, because they don't have the fresh pea texture. Any suggestions on how to preserve them?


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

I haven't done snap peas but don't see why you can't. Here are a couple of links I found.

http://www.cottercrunch.com/2014/03/how-to-make-homemade-snap-chips-mason-jar-salads/

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yu_A7MQfl4Q[/ame]


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

terri46355 said:


> We have lots of sugar snap/snow peas. Are they good dehydrated as a snack food? I don't like to freeze them, because they don't have the fresh pea texture. Any suggestions on how to preserve them?


Just stir fry and eat them. Or bring them down to Lebanon and we'll help you eat them HA.

My wife stir fries them with chinese sausage- to die for.


----------

